# Aurora Confederate Raider & Apache Warrior



## sillimtao (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi,
I'm new to this forum and discovered it whilst trying to research a couple of models I have that I may sell.
They are an unmade Aurora Confederate Raider and an Apache Warrior both 100% complete with boxes and instructions. I was after some advice as to the value of these kits? I understand that they are hard to find.
Thanks for taking the time to read my post.


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Wow.
Those are probably the two rarest aurora figure kits.
My 1998 edition of "Greenberg's Guide to Aurora Model Kits" values them both at about $375.00-$400.00 each.(depending on condition).

They might fetch a little more now, again, depending on the condition of the parts boxes and instructions.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sillimtao (Oct 26, 2007)

My turn to say Wow!
Well the kits and instructions are perfect, the Confederate Raider box has a little wear and the Apache box is very good. The models haven't even been started yet. Thanks for your help, those prices are unbelievable, that was nearly 10 years ago too!
I haven't decided yet but I may list them on ebay sometime soon.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

welcome aboard Sill . those are rare and wonderful kits for sure . 
hb


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Maybe Sill should talk to Moebius or Monarch  ...wishful thinking! 

They are truelly great kits. If you are a model collector, I'd think twice before I sold those!

MMM


----------



## sillimtao (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback, they are pretty desirable it would seem. I have been tempted to make them, but with two young children I never seem to have the time, that's why I thought I may sell them on. They would look great i'm sure when completed,


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Maybe Sill should talk to Moebius or Monarch  ...wishful thinking!
> 
> They are truelly great kits. If you are a model collector, I'd think twice before I sold those!
> 
> MMM


I echo what Bob said!They are truly are sought after kits made buy Aurora and will fetch a big buck. But like bob has stated hold on to them badboys!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'll give you_* FIVE TIMES *_their original retail value* right here and now, no questions asked!!


*(98 cents each, as I recall)


----------



## sillimtao (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks guys. Incredible that my first foray into models and I end up with two of the rarest kits!! And to be honest I haven't made a model since I was a child. I saw these for sale and liked the look of them.

Does anyone know of any sites that show the kits made up?

And John, your kind offer of five times the retail is tempting but i'd have to get at least 10 times to make it worthwhile! Haha!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Where did your 'first foray' take place, that you just happened across these two gems!?!? :freak: 

Wayne


----------



## sillimtao (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Wayne, it certainly was a case of being in the right place at the right time, they were for sale alongside other kits at a local fair and they immediately struck me as something else!

I didn't have the opportunity to look closely at the others as my kids were pulling me in different directions, so what other treasures there may of been if these two were anything to go by??

There is a part of me that wants to pass them on to someone who would truly appreciate them. Also another that agrees with the advice so far given to keep them because they are so rare.


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Ive often wished these kits would be rereleased


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

th...the local fair ? the others .....i feel feint...... :drunk: 
hb


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Here we go again ! Break out the jumper cables & smelling salts !!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I think Randy(Buzzconroy) has both of them builtup.Hopefully he'll see this post and shoot some pics of them on here of his two.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Willspad has both-

http://www.willspad.com/raider.htm

http://www.willspad.com/apache.htm


----------



## sillimtao (Oct 26, 2007)

Really nice pics, they do look great.
I checked out ebay-I've just seen the that the Gold Knight of Nice is currently listed.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Seems to me that the Apache and Confederate raider have the same horse.If they are ever to be released by Moebius,I certainly hope that an improved optional head will be provided for the Raider.Hopefuly,I the horse's legs would be re positioned in a different way as well.The Apache on the other hand seems to be more perfect.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

xsavoie said:


> Seems to me that the Apache and Confederate raider have the same horse.If they are ever to be released by Moebius,I certainly hope that an improved optional head will be provided for the Raider.Hopefuly,I the horse's legs would be re positioned in a different way as well.The Apache on the other hand seems to be more perfect.


The horse is the same and was also used for the Gold Knight and also in the Wildlife series as the Black fury.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

wolfman66 said:


> The horse is the same and was also used for the Gold Knight and also in the Wildlife series as the Black fury.


So Moebius or Monarch can kill 4 birds with the same horse...so to speak!

MMM


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

MonsterModelMan said:


> So Moebius or Monarch can kill 4 birds with the same horse...so to speak!
> 
> MMM


You got it Bob!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I stumbled into this link late......man, that is a GREAT FIND/ REALIZATION!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

MonsterModelMan said:


> So Moebius or Monarch can kill 4 birds with the same horse...so to speak!
> 
> MMM


Which is _exactly_ what Aurora did. Smart move.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

If I'm right,the North and South armies had practically the same uniform.Therefore why not kill a few more birds and add a Northerner character,as well as optional hats and heads.From General Lee to Ulysses S. Grant,and regular officers in both armies.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi Dan i have them mib in box aslo, but will be building them soon

Buzz


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

buzzconroy said:


> Hi Dan i have them mib in box aslo, but will be building them soon
> 
> Buzz


Looking forward to seeing them when there done  !


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I shall refer to Randy's upcoming versions as the "standard to which all others shall be judged".


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

F91 said:


> I shall refer to Randy's upcoming versions as the "standard to which all others shall be judged".


Yep. You can pretty much bank on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## sillimtao (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey, did Aurora ever release a Samurai Warrior?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Nope. Not even a Japanese lad.


----------



## sillimtao (Oct 26, 2007)

That's surprising and a shame! A Japanese mounted Samurai in full box armour would be a sight to see!
Or how about a slightly disheveled Ronin aka Toshiro Mifune type...


----------

